# IGF-1 Peptide Dosage Instructions



## crackrbaby (May 9, 2012)

The information below relates to using IGF-1 Peptides (IGF-1 LR3 and PEG-MGF) as standalone products. For information about which other peptides they combine well with, please visit the Peptide Combinations guide.


Recommended Dosages


Before using these products, please ensure you have viewed the videos demonstrating how to correctly mix and inject IGF-1 peptides.


IGF-1 LR3


Dose per injection: 50mcg
Injections per vial: 20 x 50mcg dosages
Amount to Inject: If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 50mcg dosage = 0.05ml (or 5 units on Insulin Syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 50mcg = 0.10ml (or 10 units) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing, then 50mcg = 0.15ml (or 15 units).


PEG-MGF (Mechano Growth Factor)


Dose per injection: 200mcg (0.2mg)
Injections per vial: 10 x 200mcg dosages
Amount to Inject: If you have used 1ml of water for mixing then a 200mcg dosage = 0.10ml (or 10 units on Insulin Syringe). If you have used 2ml of water for mixing then 200mcg = 0.20ml (or 20 units) and if you have used 3ml of water for mixing then 200mcg = 0.30ml (or 30 units).


Injection Frequency


IGF-1 LR3


50mcg injected pre or post workout.


PEG-MGF


200mcg injected post workout.


Diet Restrictions


Unlike GHRP and CJC-1295 peptides, IGF-1 peptides are not affected by the presence of food and there are therefore no dietary restrictions which must be observed. The only "rules" with IGF-1 peptides are to try to inject as soon as possible post workout and if possible into a muscle so the localized muscle building can start occurring immediately. However, if you cannot observe these rules you need not worry as the long half-life of both peptides means that your injections will still travel through the blood system and find the receptor sites in the muscles and carry out their anabolic effects.


Recommended Diet


Since the primary role of IGF-1 and PEG-MGF is to create new muscle cells, the best diet to consume whilst using the peptides is a high protein diet, particularly ingested around workout times. In relation to workouts, the most important time to consume protein (preferably liquid amino acids such as BCAA's) is immediately pre-workout and also during your workout. Both this 2000 Study and another Study have shown that protein ingested post workout does not contribute to muscle protein synthesis, only to total body protein synthesis. It's hypothesized that consuming amino acids immediately before and/or during a workout leads directly to muscle protein synthesis due to blood flow causing increased delivery of amino acids to the muscles.
(All info gathered via internet)


----------



## juiceboxfiend (Sep 30, 2013)

where are the videos located?  thanks


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 30, 2013)

I been getting really good results using igf lr3 100mcg subQ post work out. i just bought some frag and cjc-1295 and ipam but can not find any info on dosing of these pep?


----------



## jamieb24 (Sep 30, 2013)

are you shooting in the stomach sub q?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Sep 30, 2013)

yes


----------

